# Trigger point to upgrade from Warp 9 to Warp 11?



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm building up my EV conversion knowledge and have spent a few months reading many many long threads a lot of which go over my had when they get technical.

One thing I'm haven't been able to resolve, is why it seems many converters choose a Warp 11 when it would seem for the battery pack they have a warp 9 would give them the same performance for less weight and $.

It is mentioned that a Warp 11 produces more torque, but I gather that this is at less rpm and thus the same KW output (given both motors are operating at the same efficiency). Would not both motors given you the same 0-100 kph acceleration time given the same environment?

From what I have read, I gather that a Warp 9 can handle 170v at 1000a. To produce this power you would need (for example) 63 180ah Calb batteries with ~20% sag at 5.5C. This is a 36KW pack and weighs around 350KG. Not many cars or budgets can fit this many batteries. Power from the motor is around 145 KW so you would also need a beefy clutch, transmission, diff, and brakes, etc. Again not a budget / easy option to support.

The only practical reason I can think of is they want the option of being able to use more power later on when batteries make another tech breakthrough. (DBM for example).

[Note - I have considered, continuous power, but you would need a heavy car with drag to need more than the 27KW you get from the warp 9 - ironically I guess to power a warp 9 you might need a warp 11 to move the battery pack up a hill lol.]

Thank you for your time - I hope this question is fairly well considered.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

drgrieve said:


> One thing I'm haven't been able to resolve, is why it seems many converters choose a Warp 11 when it would seem for the battery pack they have a warp 9 would give them the same performance for less weight and $.


I think it's because many of us don't understand than an electric motor only transfer the power in motion....
They think bigger motor will produce more power and forget to buy a powerfull batterie pack....
It's seem a typical error....
I know that because I also thinked like this few years ago.

But don't include the Warp11 HV... with this motor, it's an other story!


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

drgrieve said:


> I'm building up my EV conversion knowledge and have spent a few months reading many many long threads a lot of which go over my had when they get technical.
> 
> One thing I'm haven't been able to resolve, is why it seems many converters choose a Warp 11 when it would seem for the battery pack they have a warp 9 would give them the same performance for less weight and $.
> 
> ...


I think you are right, all the way around.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

in my case: (note carefully I have a Kostov) I intended to upgrade the vehicle after I sort out the glitches and bugs of modifying and installing. the 11 was only $500 more than the 9, but put out about 25% more torque. Since I only want to buy this stuff once for a series of vehicles, it made sense to go with the biggest motor from the start. The Soliton could care less what it powers.

Then my boss started talking trash about how slow EV's were.............


----------

